# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس العقيدة والقضايا الفكرية المعاصرة >  أقسام الغيب

## عبدالعزيز محمد السريهيد

*أقسام الغيب :*

*يمكن أن نقسم الغيب إلى عدة أقسام باعتبارات مختلفة :*

*القسم الأول**: تقسيمه باعتبار علمه ومعرفته ، وينقسم إلى قسمين :*

*أحدهما : غيب مطلق ، وهو الذي غاب عن جميع المخلوقين كعلم الساعة .*

*ثانيهما : غيب مقيد ، وهو ما علمه بعض المخلوقات من الملائكة أو الجن أو الإنس وشهدوه . فهذا إنما هو غيب لمن غاب عنه ، وأما من شهده فلا يعد عنده غيبا .*

*القسم الثاني**: غيب باعتبار الزمان ، نقسم الغيب باعتبار الزمان إلى ثلاثة أقسام :*

*الأول :  غيب ماض ، وهذا كالأحداث التاريخية الماضية التي لم نشهدها ، كقصة يوسف والخضر والبقرة والمائدة وغير ذلك من ألأحداث  التي لم نشهدها .* 

*الثاني : غيب حاضر ، وذلك كتسجيل الملائكة للأعمال ، وما يجري اليوم من أحداث .* 

*الثالث : غيب مستقبلي : مثل كسب الغد ، وعلم الساعة ونزول الغيث وغير ذلك .* 

*القسم الثالث**: غيب باعتبار وروده : وينقسم إلى ثلاثة أقسام :* 

*أحدها : غيب جاء في القرآن .*

*ثانيهما : غيب جاء في السنة الصحيحة متواترها وآحادها .*

*ثالثها  : غيب جاء  عن  طريق الإسرائليات والأخبار التي لا يعلم صدقها ولا كذبها*

----------

